# Need a new dry face bowl



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think Sheila Herman makes the Bayou bowls anymore, at least I could not find her...does anyone know where I can order an 8 oz dry face bowl? Thanks..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bayou Bowl directly from the Artist Sheila Herrman
Just a little FYI on the Bayou Buddy Dry Face Bowl. I just spoke with Sheila Herrman, who is the artist who makes the bowls. I had looked at a couple of boutiques and didn't find a color or design that I liked. Sheila will sell these bowls directly to individuals. Her contact info is:
[email protected] if anyone is interested. Her direct price is $20 + $5 shipping.

Hummmm, I had put this on my SS wish list. Wish I knew if our SS was considering this as a gift??? I would definitely order one for Sassy. 

Here's her e mail, this is where I ordered mine. 
You could ask if Sheila is still making them.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Does anyone have a photo of one of these bowls?*

 Does anyone have a _PHOTO_ you can please post of one of these bowls ? Or please let me know where I can view one online elsewhere? I've never seen one & might also be interested in buying some. Thanks!
--Sandy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Does anyone have a _PHOTO_ you can please post of one of these bowls ? Or please let me know where I can view one online elsewhere? I've never seen one & might also be interested in buying some. Thanks!
> --Sandy




Here they are


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thank you!*

:thmbup:Thanks so much for the photo Deborah ! I figured the bowls must be made out of ceramic if she makes them herself. I guess how they must work is that the thick sides of the bowl push the hair out of the way so it doesn't get wet?? That's my guess about it anyway. Thanks again! :ThankYou:
--Sandy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :thmbup:Thanks so much for the photo Deborah ! I figured the bowls must be made out of ceramic if she makes them herself. I guess how they must work is that the thick sides of the bowl push the hair out of the way so it doesn't get wet?? That's my guess about it anyway. Thanks again! :ThankYou:
> --Sandy


The opening is small and the face hair and ears can't fall into the opening. I started out with one bowl, and all four of mine would use that same bowl even though I had others set out. 
Sheila will custom paint any color or design that you want.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

April I just got an e mail from Sheila. She's still making them. She made 20 for the Nationals. Her price is still &20.00 plus 5.50 shipping. 
You can e mail her and place an order.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Wondering does she accept Pay Pal?*



Furbabies mom said:


> April I just got an e mail from Sheila. She's still making them. She made 20 for the Nationals. Her price is still &20.00 plus 5.50 shipping.
> You can e mail her and place an order.[/QUOTE
> 
> I wonder  if she accepts her payments through 'Pay Pal' ?
> How does she get paid?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe credit card or pay pal.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Does anyone have a _PHOTO_ you can please post of one of these bowls ? Or please let me know where I can view one online elsewhere? I've never seen one & might also be interested in buying some. Thanks!
> --Sandy


Yoshi's bowl.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> April I just got an e mail from Sheila. She's still making them. She made 20 for the Nationals. Her price is still &20.00 plus 5.50 shipping.
> You can e mail her and place an order.


Thank you so much, Deborah! This is good news, indeed!:wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks for the photo!*

:thumbsup: Thanks for the Photo Ashley! I like the colors! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's one I have that she made. A little work of art.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Here's one I have that she made. A little work of art.


 Beautiful, Sue! :wub:They are perfect for our babies..have not found anything since that works as well...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Food Safe? Lead free?*

Your bowl is pretty as well, I like the colors -thanks for posting photo!
Wondering --*are these bowls made food safe with 'lead free clay & glaze'? *I'm assuming they are but please forgive me, I just had to ask being the overprotective & worried Mommy that I am .


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Your bowl is pretty as well, I like the colors -thanks for posting photo!
> Wondering
> 
> 
> ...


I would assume so. I know she mentioned that she couldn't use certain colors since they weren't food grade safe.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is the bowl and dish that Sheila made for me. She went off a painting I had in my kitchen.
I'm still amazed at how dry the face stays using these bowls!
She invoiced me thru PayPal.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a couple I'm willing to part with.


----------

